# Sie wollen das Internet verlassen?



## AMUN (29 März 2008)

*Sie wollen das Internet verlassen?

Dann führen Sie nun bitte sorgfältig folgende Schritte durch:*

1. Schließen Sie alle offenen Seiten und beenden Sie Ihr Internetprogramm!
2. Fahren Sie das Betriebssystem Ihres Rechners ordnungsgemäß herunter!
3. Schalten Sie Ihren Computer, Monitor, Drucker und Ihr Modem aus!
4. Nehmen Sie in mehreren Stufen Kontakt mit Ihrer Außenwelt auf!

*Stufe 1*

Öffnen Sie ein Fenster und atmen Sie die frische Luft. Achtung, der Kontrast und die Helligkeit lassen sich nicht einstellen, auch auf die Lautstärke können Sie kleinen Einfluss nehmen! Nehmen Sie alles so wie es ist. Die Geräusche sind keine Simulation, sondern alles ist live!

*Stufe 2*

Gehen Sie einige Schritte durch das Zimmer. Was sich unter Ihnen bewegt, sind nur Ihre Beine. Keine Angst, bisher läuft alles normal!
*
Stufe 3*

Schauen Sie sich um, ob noch jemand in Ihrer Nähe ist, der sich bewegt. Gehen Sie auf ihn zu und sprechen Sie ihn einfach an. Eine Tastatur ist hierfür nicht erforderlich! Antwortet Ihr Gesprächspartner? Wenn ja, dann seien Sie jetzt bitte äußerst vorsichtig, das ist kein Forum und auch kein Chatroom. Überlegen Sie vorher genau was Sie sagen. Beleidigungen können jetzt für Sie zu körperlichen Schäden führen!

*Stufe 4*

Versuchen Sie, Nahrung zu sich zu nehmen. Dazu öffnen Sie bitte alle Schranktüren. Sollte in einem Schrank ein Licht angehen, dann haben Sie den Kühlschrank gefunden. Schauen Sie hinein, ist etwas Essbares vorhanden? Bevor Sie etwas verzehren, achten Sie bitte auf das Verfallsdatum des Produktes.

*Stufe 5*

Verlassen Sie das Haus, um den Schrank mit dem Licht zu füllen (bekannt als "Einkaufen gehen"). Achtung, wenn Ihnen alles Fremd vorkommt, bitten Sie jemanden, Sie zum Lebensmittelgeschäft zu begleiten! Schauen Sie sich um, die Autos sind alle echt, überqueren Sie die Straße erst, wenn diese wirklich frei ist. So unwahrscheinlich es klingt, hier und jetzt haben Sie nur ein Leben, nicht sieben screen names. Ein Neustart des Spieles ist nicht möglich und Sie werden auch keinen Krämer finden, der Ihnen Heilgetränke verkauft!

*Stufe 6*

Sollten Ihnen auf dem Rückweg kleine Kinder entgegen laufen und immer wieder Papa, Papa oder Mama, Mama rufen, kann es sich nur um Ihre eigenen Kinder handeln. Tja, die kleinen Racker haben Sie wirklich nicht mehr so groß in Erinnerung, aber macht nichts, wenn Ihnen erstmal die Namen wieder eingefallen sind, dann werden Sie sich schnell wieder an sie gewöhnen.

*Stufe 7*

Wieder zu Hause angekommen, setzen Sie sich mal gemütlich in einen Sessel, aber nicht unbedingt in den Sessel vor Ihrem Computer! Klasse, bald haben Sie es geschafft. Nun lesen Sie mal einige Seiten in einem Buch. Bücher sind die dicken schweren Dinger, die man aufklappen kann, manche haben sogar schöne bunte Bilder. Na, merken Sie wie es beim Lesen oben in Ihrer Birne arbeitet? Das sind die Gedanken, die Sie sich beim Lesen machen. Es nützt allerdings nichts, wenn Sie mit dem Finger auf die Seite klicken, wenn Sie alles gelesen haben, Multimedia war gestern, nun wird von Hand umgeblättert.

*Stufe 8*

Mehr als zehn Seiten sollten Sie am Anfang nicht lesen! Legen Sie das Buch wieder weg, aber nicht zu weit. Nun rufen Sie mal nach Ihrem Ehepartner, das ist die Person die sich kopfschüttelnd in eine Ecke drückt. Versichern Sie ihr bzw. ihm, dass alles normal ist und Sie sich einfach nur ändern wollen. In den ersten Tagen wird das noch niemand glauben, aber halten Sie durch. Verkaufen Sie morgen sofort Ihr Modem und schaffen sich vielleicht ein Aquarium an. Es funktioniert so ähnlich wie ein Bildschirmschoner, aber es ist das erste Anzeichen von Besserung.

*Sie haben es geschafft, Herzlich Willkommen im realen Leben!*


----------

